# Team USA Jackets (Christmas 2014 Order)



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2014)

*Edit: Back by popular demand, I am taking orders for a Christmas 2014 batch!*

Deadline for submitting orders and payments will be December 3, 2014. Estimated Delivery Date: December 19-24 (just in time for Christmas!)

*Order Info:* http://www.brookscubing.com/team-usa-jackets.html

*Pictures:*



Spoiler



Front:





Back:







*Info: *

Here's the initial message that I sent to Rowe Hessler, Andrew Ricci and Kevin Hays before Worlds 2013:



Spoiler



Hey guys,

This is the first World Championship in the USA since '05, and it's sure to blow every previous Rubik's Cube competition out of the water. Wouldn't it be cool if it weren't only the European and Asian countries with "team" uniforms? After all, we're supposed to be obnoxious Americans full of patriotism and bravado.
Now, it's awfully late to be looking into uniforms on a wide scale-- especially considering the number of American competitors. However, there's still enough time on a small scale. 
What I'd like to do is order screen printed quarter-zip jackets or track jackets with a small Team USA logo on the front left and possibly last names on the back. Pricing will *hopefully* be under $100 (it'll vary depending on the final specs and number of people interested). 
It's too late to do this on a large scale, which is why I figure it makes sense to limit this offer to the top American competitors. There are more people than just us that could fit into that group, but I had to get the ball rolling by sending this to all of you. Feel free to extend this offer to other competitors who you think should be included. 
I'm willing to take responsibility for everything from the logo being created (which I promise will look sweet) to bringing the jackets to Vegas. All I need from those of you interested is a 100% confirmation that you're in because I'll be spotting you the money when I place the order.
If you guys are interested, we can make this happen. Let me know what you think asap. I'll have to finalize everything within a week.

Anthony



*Jacket Reviews:*



Spoiler



"It was great representing our country, being proud of who we are and the country we come from. I'll definitely wear mine all the time even outside of cubing competitions." - _Rowe Hessler_

"Declining the opportunity to buy a jacket was a poor life choice. I was jealous all weekend." - _Dan Cohen_

"They are stylish AND comfortable." - _Noah Arthurs_

"So good you'll wear them even in 110 degree weather. I know I did." - _Andrew Ricci_

"They turned out way better than I expected, and I had pretty high expectations. I'm definitely going to be wearing it to every cubing comp, and also outside of cubing comps. I cant think of any complaints so I would say 10/10." - _Weston Mizumoto_

"They're sick nasty yo." - _Kevin Hays_

"Those jackets are sweet. How can I get one?" - _Non-cuber to Andrew Nelson_


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh yisss
mark me down for xxl


----------



## XTowncuber (Jun 30, 2014)

They're the same as last year right? So I'll still be a cool kid if I don't get another one?


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Jun 30, 2014)

Rowe looks so pissed in that picture.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 30, 2014)

Can I get one for team Germany+USA?


----------



## TinaIsAwesome (Jun 30, 2014)

This is cool Anthony, thanks for doing this again. I'm probably going to order a smaller one this time because I think the one I have now is slightly too big for me but that's my fault


----------



## BrianJ (Jun 30, 2014)

I will probably get one if my parents approve.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 30, 2014)

XTowncuber said:


> They're the same as last year right? So I'll still be a cool kid if I don't get another one?



Yep, same as last year!



IRNjuggle28 said:


> Rowe looks so pissed in that picture.



I think the photo's from during our relay attempt-- I bombed at the end, that's probably why haha.



Lucas Garron said:


> Can I get one for team Germany+USA?



You can get a Team USA jacket and combine that with German attire 



TinaIsAwesome said:


> This is cool Anthony, thanks for doing this again. I'm probably going to order a smaller one this time because I think the one I have now is slightly too big for me but that's my fault



Hope it fits better this time!


----------



## Ulbert (Jun 30, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Rowe looks so pissed in that picture.



Haha that was very kind of you


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 30, 2014)

Mark me down for medium! Really huge chance of getting this.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2014)

I am now accepting orders at http://www.brookscubing.com/team-usa-jackets.html until Tuesday, July 15th.


----------



## OP (Jul 4, 2014)

Is anyone making em for Team Canada ever? :confused:


----------



## naliuj (Jul 11, 2014)

I ordered mine a few days ago. Can't wait to get it!


----------



## yoshinator (Jul 11, 2014)

I should get one of these.


----------



## RobertFontaine (Jul 12, 2014)

I'm going to wait for the team Kazakhstan jackets to come out


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 12, 2014)

yoshinator said:


> I should get one of these.




You said you were going to get one when you came to Houston. (Just to confuse everyone)


----------



## Anthony (Jul 13, 2014)

If you want one, order by Tuesday!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 15, 2014)

Final orders must be placed by 4:30pm EST.


----------



## BrianJ (Jul 15, 2014)

Placed my order 2 minutes on time!


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jul 16, 2014)

Shoot missed it again.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 16, 2014)

I'll take any orders that come in tonight, but hurry up and get them in.


----------



## kcl (Jul 16, 2014)

Anthony said:


> I'll take any orders that come in tonight, but hurry up and get them in.



On behalf of all the procrastinators of this forum, WE LOVE YOU ANTHONY!


----------



## Coolster01 (Jul 16, 2014)

Did you get the email that I requested to change my size to small? thanks.


----------



## rybaby (Jul 16, 2014)

kclejeune said:


> On behalf of all the procrastinators of this forum, WE LOVE YOU ANTHONY!



Agreed. I just put in my order


----------



## SpicyOranges (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for accepting more orders!


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jul 30, 2014)

Anthony, where would we pick this up at Nats?


----------



## naliuj (Aug 7, 2014)

When should we expect the jackets to arrive in the mail?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 22, 2014)

I have begun accepting orders for a Christmas Batch, info at brookscubing.com


----------



## Deathranger999 (Oct 23, 2014)

I really want to get one of these, but they're so damn expensive.  I hope I can get family members to buy one for me. Thanks for putting them up for sale again, though!


----------



## Stefan (Oct 23, 2014)

Anthony, does the price not depend on how many you get to order? I checked this out a while ago and the prices change a lot:

$106.53 each when buying 6 (the minimum)
$79.94 each when buying 10
$59.99 each when buying 20
$53.03 each when buying 30
$49.36 each when buying 40
$47.05 each when buying 50
$41.92 each when buying 100
$38.73 each when buying 200


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 23, 2014)

Man, they are so costly. I am not from USA so wont get it. But from where are you printing these jackets?


----------



## guysensei1 (Oct 23, 2014)

Are non-USA people allowed to get these?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Oct 23, 2014)

Anyone can get them  

I remember Jacob Hyootnik wanted to get one to confuse everybody.

Also, I think the price is a bit high mainly because of the artwork, shipping, and such.


----------



## timeless (Oct 23, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Anthony, does the price not depend on how many you get to order? I checked this out a while ago and the prices change a lot:
> 
> $106.53 each when buying 6 (the minimum)
> $79.94 each when buying 10
> ...



im guessing anthony wants to make a profit as well so $90 makes sense imo


----------



## charmrence (Oct 24, 2014)

qq


----------



## speedcubing (Oct 26, 2014)

What is the maximum number of letters that can be put on the back of the jacket?


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm also interested in the bulk pricing. I think that many cubers (including me) would buy this jacket if it was a little cheaper - I just can't justify spending $90 on it. Assuming 30 jackets are bought, and assuming shipping is $10, that's still a ~$27 profit per jacket. Is there another cost I'm not considering?


----------



## sgtjosh (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm interested as well. For a while, I didn't feel as though I'd properly _earned_ the privilege to say I'm "part of Team USA," but after I squeezed into the top 75 American Multi-BLD solvers, I now feel like it's a bit more justified.... Even though that list as a whole _still_ falls short of a hundred. 

I've got the link bookmarked... $90 is a bit steep, but I definitely understand the costs associated with custom items. Thanks for posting, Anthony.


----------



## blade740 (Oct 27, 2014)

Yes, the jackets are expensive.

Yes, they're worth every penny. I'm considering buying a second one just in case.

Anthony has put in hours upon hours of work into this project. He's the one who gets to deal with receiving boxes upon boxes of jackets, splitting them up and shipping them out, tracking down buyers who haven't paid, annoying parents, supply chain issues, and ordering mistakes. Hell, the first batch of jackets he paid upfront out of pocket (despite having WAY more orders than expected). According to the price list Stefan posted, you'd all be paying even more if it weren't for Anthony organizing a bulk order, and that's without the amazing custom design that Anthony created. 

Every product retails for higher than the cost of materials. That's how economics works. To complain about the margins would be to belittle the amount of work that's gone into this already. If you think this jacket is worth $90, buy it and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## speedcubing (Nov 17, 2014)

is a small size available?


----------



## googlebleh (Nov 17, 2014)

+1 complainer about the price. I really want one, but if I get one I'll have to take a reduction on my other xmas gifts.

Also, bump:


speedcubing said:


> What is the maximum number of letters that can be put on the back of the jacket?


----------



## Anthony (Nov 17, 2014)

speedcubing said:


> is a small size available?





speedcubing said:


> What is the maximum number of letters that can be put on the back of a jacket



Small isn't listed as it's not one of the standard sizes for these jackets, but I can get it made for you.
There's not really a maximum, letters will be sized appropriately in order to make the name fit -- just don't try a 20 letter last name.


----------



## Stefan (Nov 17, 2014)

Anthony said:


> Small isn't listed as it's not one of the standard sizes for these jackets



Are you sure? The sizes picture on your website lists S to XXL.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 17, 2014)

Stefan said:


> Are you sure? The sizes picture on your website lists S to XXL.



Ah, you're right, Stefan. I hadn't looked at that graphic in months and must have been confused by the lack of an S size model on the lineup.

Anyway, S is available!


----------



## speedcubing (Nov 17, 2014)

can you put abbreviations on the back of the jacket for example Raj K.


----------



## Anthony (Nov 18, 2014)

speedcubing said:


> can you put abbreviations on the back of the jacket for example Raj K.



yep


----------



## Memphis3000 (Nov 29, 2014)

How do I know that my order is in and payed for? Do you send people an email after they order them, or when you ship them?


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 29, 2014)

speedcubing said:


> What is the maximum number of letters that can be put on the back of the jacket?



Ansuman Somasundaram got his last name on the back of a jacket and it looked just fine.

Considering getting one with just "Ranzha"; I should decide quickly :x


----------



## Anthony (Dec 3, 2014)

Last 24 hours to place a jacket order


----------



## speedcubing (Dec 4, 2014)

also wondering


Memphis3000 said:


> How do I know that my order is in and payed for? Do you send people an email after they order them, or when you ship them?


----------



## uyneb2000 (Dec 4, 2014)

My mom paid earlier with a different email than the one submitted with the order, is it okay if I submit an order right now that matches with the email that my mom used to pay for it?


----------



## henrysavich (Dec 4, 2014)

How will this be shipped? I ordered a jacket but will be away during the expected delivery dates and am wondering if the current holds I have on mail will work for this jacket


----------



## Anthony (Dec 4, 2014)

uyneb2000 said:


> My mom paid earlier with a different email than the one submitted with the order, is it okay if I submit an order right now that matches with the email that my mom used to pay for it?



You're set already.



henrysavich said:


> How will this be shipped? I ordered a jacket but will be away during the expected delivery dates and am wondering if the current holds I have on mail will work for this jacket



USPS. I'll be sending order confirmation emails tomorrow.


----------



## speedcubing (Dec 6, 2014)

Have You already sent confirmation emails because I haven't gotten 1 yet?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 8, 2014)

speedcubing said:


> Have You already sent confirmation emails because I haven't gotten 1 yet?



I accidentally omitted some addresses from my first email -- I just sent another email to everyone who paid for a jacket.


----------



## starcuber (Sep 9, 2015)

can there be for India


----------



## Gbpjosh (Nov 23, 2015)

When will the jackets be back to order?


----------

